# Post Hypo snack for school



## MumOfType1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello!

I'm new here. My 5 year old son was diagnosed with Type 1 3 weeks ago. The holidays are now over and the school staff were trained today so it's back to school tomorrow.

I misunderstood the nurse and thought his post hypo snack (so after the Jelly Babies and blood glucose back to normal) should be 10-15g of carbs but she said today it should be 10g. So what we had chosen is a little too high in carbs and everything else we looked at in the supermarket was the same. Can anyone recommend a 10g carb snack that is appropriate post hypo and easy to take to school? It can't contain nuts due to other kids in the school with nut allergies. We have been giving him toast at home but that won't work for school.

Thank you in advance!

Sarah


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 14, 2016)

I bet that there is a toaster in the staff room, and that was always my favourite after a hypo when on injections. I was kind of disappointed when told I no longer needed these extra Carbs once on the pump.

However for school I kept Tupperware boxes with digestives biscuits in (some are spot on 10g)  in my classroom (and the school office and the staff room and in any block that I taught in),  along with a stock of jelly beans.  It was labelled with my name and hands off label!  I do the same now at the Pilates studio and swimming pool.


----------



## Redkite (Apr 14, 2016)

We used to give things like Hobnobs or digestive biscuits.  Jaffa cakes are about 9g carb, so are also a good choice.


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2016)

I was given a Tobacco tin filled with Fruit Pastels in the Teachers draw  ( in the sixties) Good luck Sarah


----------



## trophywench (May 21, 2016)

Yep, one McVities Digestive is 10g as is a Tesco chocolate one cos the biscuit is smaller.  I think a shortbread finger is the same or thereabouts - in fact lots of biscuits are that anyway, one at a time!


----------



## bilbie (May 21, 2016)

MumOfType1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new here. My 5 year old son was diagnosed with Type 1 3 weeks ago. The holidays are now over and the school staff were trained today so it's back to school tomorrow.
> 
> ...


For a 5 year old, after the immediate glucose, with the second carb dose. I'd ask about adding some protein/fats? which may give a longer digestion period for the excess insulin to act on. I'm thinking about those longlife small cheese/crackers packs, type product.
This is what we have here
8g C - 3g P - 7g F
http://shop.coles.com.au/online/national/kraft-snackabouts-cream-cheese-and-chicken-6-pack


----------



## Polareclipse (Jun 18, 2016)

MumOfType1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new here. My 5 year old son was diagnosed with Type 1 3 weeks ago. The holidays are now over and the school staff were trained today so it's back to school tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah
Have you tried Pom Bear crisps and also Cheetohs crisps.. The orange cheesy ones.
Check out Tesco.com.  You can see the carb contents if you click on the item.  Even if you never shop online groceries it is a good resource for carb content on biscuits etc.
Tesco malt biscuits and milk biscuits are a good carb snack. That and a wee drink of milk around 50 mls is a good supper.
Our son is 9 and was diagnosed in Jan. Good luck. You're not alone. Keep strong.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 18, 2016)

Wouldn't crisp type thingies all be a bit slow acting post hypo?  I used to have literally ONE digestive - but don't think you can expect a child - armed with a packet - to eat ONE LOL

Perhaps your DSN would like to suggest what? - I mean the paediatric team are there specifically to support the kids (via yourselves to begin with) - so should have a list of what they want them to have, IMHO !


----------

